# First batch, strawberry wine, to add Tannin or not?



## lherndo (Apr 26, 2010)

I've seen different recipes and some call to add a little of wine tannin to it. I know I do not like red wine with high tannin that puckers your mouth, but I know some really love it. 

Is this what adding the tannin will do? Or do you add a small amount for body or some other purpose?

BTW- I just mixed the berries, chems and sugar last night, haven't added the yeast yet. Should I add some raisins or not? I've heard it adds body to the wine. Thanks.


----------



## St Allie (Apr 26, 2010)

raisins and tannin addition is up to you..raisins add body and a bit more sugar. Most fruit wine recipes have a tannin addition.. I add it in the form of a cup of strong black tea per gallon of must.

you can also increase the body of your wine with the addition of bananas.

which recipe did you use?

Allie


----------



## Tom (Apr 26, 2010)

If its your first try without it. If you know what tannin will do then I would use a small amt. (1/2tsp)


----------

